# How long till plants take root?



## andwutt (May 1, 2012)

my new 5 gal iwagumi! planted just about 3 days ago! how long do you think i should wait before adding critters? i want to wait until the plants start taking root so they won't get knocked out of place. i'm planing on maybe 7 tetras, 2 ghost shrimp and 2 oto catfish. you think that might be overdoing it for a 5 gal?

let me know what you think!

http://instagr.am/p/KHfXeDp6Z8/


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Those fauna won't uproot your plants but a bigger concern is making sure your tank is fully cycled. Don't add any fauna until it is so (if you go the fishless cycling route which I would recommend). Adding just 2 otos would be a start but give it some more time, maybe two weeks.

I like the tank, not too crazy about the background image though. Nice driftwood in there, should give the shrimps a nice place to hide.


----------



## andwutt (May 1, 2012)

yes, i'm pretty exited about the drift wood, it has a front entrance and a back perfect for me shrimps. the background image is just there to block out the sun, my tank's placed right next to a window so i want to give it a little shade. u sure the tetras won't go sniffing around unrooting the plants? they're just barely hanging on in there... i afraid...


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Most Tetras are not digging fish, and the littlest of fish that you would select for that small a tank do not have enough body mass to disturb the plants. 
Add a little ammonia to get started on the fishless cycle while you are waiting. By the time the fishless cycle is done the plants will be well rooted.


----------



## 82nd_Airborne (Mar 28, 2012)

I am far from an expert on the subject, but I can tell you through my own painful experience with my 5 gallon that 7 tetras will make it rough to keep your ammonia level down especially with a newer tank. I can testify to the fact that they dont disturb plants though. Another side note, you may want to get a prefilter for that intake or your shrimp might end up living in your filter.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

You should be waiting quite a while and I think a 5 gal is far to small for that high of a bio load...


----------

